# Gaim --> Pidgin

## federico

Scusate ma questa me l'ero persa, voi ne eravate a conoscenza?

Gaim e' cambiato, e non si chiama piu' gaim, ma si chiama pidgin ??

http://www.pidgin.im/pidgin/home/

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sì sì, major release nuove, nome nuovo. Era tutto spiegato in un post sul vecchio blog di gaim: in pratica AOL continuava a romper le palle per la faccenda del nome AIM <> gAIM e così aiutati da una fondazione hanno raggiunto un accordo con la suddetta manica di idioti, hanno cambiato nome a tutte le componenti del programma (GUI, Interfaccia testuale e lib di base) e  hanno colto l'occasione per rifarsi il look: logo nuovo e icone del programma nuove (sullo stile del tango project).

Ora non rimane che aspettare il porting dei vari plugin per il vecchio gaim (personalmente solo il plugin crittografico OTR aspetto) e poi il mondo non sarà + lo stesso  :Wink: .

E' ovviamente già in portage, basta smascherarlo...

buon divertimento e  mi raccomando, se doveste trovare dei bugs... aprite un bugreport: drizzt sarà felicissimo di  aggiustarvelo  :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

L'ho provato e la nuova veste grafica è bella. Come scritto sul sito ora tengono in considerazione che ogni contatto è un solo contatto anche se usa diversi protocolli. Così adesso raggruppando ad esempio i contatti di uno stesso amico che usa sia jabber che msn non ci sarà più un miscuglio di icone ma questa dipenderà soltanto dallo stato (online, offline, away) del contatto stesso. è più facile da vedere che da spiegare   :Very Happy: 

Altre novità rispetto alle beta6 non ne vedo, forse vengono recuperati meglio gli avatar ma magari è solo una mia impressione.. il changelog purtroppo salta dalla 1.5 alla 2.0 direttamente.

Ah, per chi non avesse letto i messaggi dell'ebuild, fatevi un backup della directory ~/.gaim   a  me non è successo niente ma gli sviluppatori consigliano di farlo.

Non capisco una cosa.. quando ho installato pidgin gaim è rimasto e ho dovuto toglierlo a mano. Non sarebbe più sensato fare in modo che uno blocchi l'altro come succede per molte ebuild in modo che si sia obbligati a toglierlo? Alla fine è solo la versione successiva di uno stesso programma, non ha senso averli entrambi

----------

## lavish

Tripudio e gaudio, ma nel Forum di discussione italiano  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ho iniziato ad utilizzarlo anche io e lo sto tenendo "acceso" + del solito per vedere un poco come si comporta, mi manca un po' non avere il colpo d'occhio di "chi sta usando msn", "chi sta usando jabber" ma tutto sommato penso sia meglio cosi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Non sarebbe più sensato fare in modo che uno blocchi l'altro come succede per molte ebuild in modo che si sia obbligati a toglierlo?

 In futuro sarà così, per ora siamo noi impazienti che abbiamo smascherato qualcosa di non ancora stabile... Io non  vedo l'ora che si spiccino a portare il plugin di OTR su pidgin così migro...

----------

## mrfree

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io non  vedo l'ora che si spiccino a portare il plugin di OTR su pidgin così migro...

 Io non ho saputo resistere   :Very Happy: 

Ecco l'ebuild che ho scritto per un port non-ufficiale apparso sulla mailinglist OTR

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit flag-o-matic eutils

DESCRIPTION="(OTR) Messaging allows you to have private conversations over instant messaging"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/"

SRC_URI="http://www.cyberdyne.org/~icebrkr/files/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=net-libs/libotr-3.0.0

        net-im/pidgin"

src_compile() {

        strip-flags

        replace-flags -O? -O2

        econf || die "econf failed"

        emake -j1 || die "Make failed"

}

src_install() {

        make install DESTDIR=${D} || die "Install failed"

        dodoc COPYING ChangeLog README

}
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Funzionaaaaa   :Very Happy:  Sei un grande, grazie!

----------

## riverdragon

Curiosità, a cosa vi serve il plugin Off The Record?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/

è un plugin crittografico molto avanzato composto da una chiave fissa e da una generata dinamicamente: questo non permette, qualora le chiavi fisse fossero scoperte o rubate, che tutto l'eventuale traffico da te generato non possa cmq esser decrittato, a differenza di quanto accadrebbe nel caso in cui si usassero solo chiavi fisse (ad es: GnuPG, PGP).

Il vantaggio di usare questo genere ti crittografia è che esiste almeno 1 client IM per tutte e 3 le maggiori piattaforme che lo supporta:

gaim/pidgin (win / lin)

adium (mac)

kopete (lin)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ecco l'ebuild che ho scritto per un port non-ufficiale apparso sulla mailinglist OTR

 

Ora e' nel tree ufficiale ma mascherato da keywords. Per ci non lo sapesse se si vuole msn si deve attivare la USE msn

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   Ecco l'ebuild che ho scritto per un port non-ufficiale apparso sulla mailinglist OTR 
> 
> Ora e' nel tree ufficiale ma mascherato da keywords. Per ci non lo sapesse se si vuole msn si deve attivare la USE msn

 

beh... anche con gaim 2.0 era così!  :Wink: 

grazie cmq. me lo scarico subito dal tree ufficiale

----------

## mrfree

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora e' nel tree ufficiale ma mascherato da keywords.

 

Ah si? Nel mio portage non ce n'è traccia (ho appena syncato) e neanche su packages.gentoo.org sono riuscito a trovarlo. 

C'è solo la versione per gaim (gaim-otr) ma con funge con il nuovo pidgin per questo ho scritto quell'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ora e' nel tree ufficiale ma mascherato da keywords. 
> 
> Ah si? Nel mio portage non ce n'è traccia (ho appena syncato) e neanche su packages.gentoo.org sono riuscito a trovarlo. 
> 
> C'è solo la versione per gaim (gaim-otr) ma con funge con il nuovo pidgin per questo ho scritto quell'ebuild 

 

Mi sa che fedeliallalinea si é confuso e parlava di pidgin, non del plugin OTR...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol è da provarlo  :Smile: 

ho visto dei screen in rete e sembra molto ben fatto.. staremo a vedere  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sa che fedeliallalinea si é confuso e parlava di pidgin, non del plugin OTR...

 

Ecco si! Meglio non rispondere quando si e' al lavoro e il capo dietro le spalle!

PS: e' solo a me che crasha 3 volte su 2?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> PS: e' solo a me che crasha 3 volte su 2?

 

Non lo ho usato tantissimo (una volta la b7 e due volte la 2.0)  ma a me é crashato solo quando sono passato dalla beta7 alla 2.0... ho risolto riemergendo il pacchetto pidgin-extprefs.

----------

## drizztbsd

Ho appena committato x11-plugins/pidgin-otr: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/x11-plugins/pidgin-otr/

Aspettate qualche ora che migri su anoncvs/rsync

----------

## Onip

a me gaim-2 ha quasi sempre perso per strada la prima notifica sonora di una chat (quando mi scrivono si apre la finestra senza nessun suono, spesso sotto a dell'altro quindi capita che non risponda). Capitava anche a qualcun altro? E, nel caso, in pidgin è risolta sta cosa?

----------

## mrfree

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Ho appena committato x11-plugins/pidgin-otr: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/x11-plugins/pidgin-otr/
> 
> Aspettate qualche ora che migri su anoncvs/rsync

  Nel Changelog leggo che è basato su una patch comparsa sulla mailing-list, se è la stessa che sto usando io non è l'implementazione ufficiale.

Però se può esserti utile:

 *Ian Goldberg il 06/05/2007 alle 22:06 (circa) wrote:*   

> For non-Windows users, the source will be checked in to CVS shortly, and
> 
> the various package maintainers can build their packages from that.
> 
> We've got a couple things we're juggling before we make the next
> ...

 

Quindi magari si potrebbe ricavare una patch dal CVS, che ne dici?

----------

## drizztbsd

Ho controllato la patch a *manina* ed è abbastanza triviale, non dovrebbe dare problemi (praticamente è solo una rinominazione di massa dei termini da gaim a libpurple etc)

----------

## lsegalla

Io ho un problema installando il pidgin con emerge.

I pacchetti ora non sono mascherati e quando faccio emerge pidgin mi parte a scaricare 4 pacchettoni.

L'errore è il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * ERROR: media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

E siccome vedo che nessuno finora ha avuto errori suppongo di non sapere qualcosa...

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  * ERROR: media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

traduco "Se hai bisogno di aiuto, posta l'errore di compilazione più in alto possibile e pure l'elenco dei comandi se necessario."

----------

## lsegalla

E dopo questo attacco di niubberia vado con quel che c'è sopra...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elements/autodetect.c:64: error: 'GST_STATE_CHANGE_FAILURE' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> elements/autodetect.c: At top level:
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> E dopo questo attacco di niubberia vado con quel che c'è sopra...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> elements/autodetect.c:64: error: 'GST_STATE_CHANGE_FAILURE' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe ancora più sopra.

Altrimenti c'é qualche problema legato a gstreamer.

----------

## lsegalla

...e allora parto dal primo make che vedo....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6/gst/wavparse'
> 
> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6/gst'
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

Eccolo:

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..       -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -MT autodetect.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/autodetect.Tpo" -c -o autodetect.o `test -f 'elements/autodetect.c' || echo './'`elements/autodetect.c; \
> 
>         then mv -f ".deps/autodetect.Tpo" ".deps/autodetect.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/autodetect.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
> 
> elements/autodetect.c:25:32: error: gst/check/gstcheck.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Confermo che i problema é gstreamer: o l'ebuild non considera la dipendenza, oppure é cambiato qualcosa. Prova a emergerlo tu (oppure elimina l'eventuale USE).

----------

## lsegalla

fammi capire: o emergo gstreamer o tolgo quale use dal make.conf ?

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> fammi capire: o emergo gstreamer o tolgo quale use dal make.conf ?

 

Togli la USE gstreamer... e puoi toglierla dal solo pidgin, non c'é bisogno di toglierla da tutto.

----------

## lsegalla

mah, io ignorantemente l'avrei tolta dal make.conf ma se dici che si può togliere solo dal pidgin... per me va bene

tanto non so neanche che differenza ci sia

e soprattutto odio fare domande come questa che segue ma... come faccio a toglierla solo dal pidgin?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> mah, io ignorantemente l'avrei tolta dal make.conf ma se dici che si può togliere solo dal pidgin... per me va bene
> 
> tanto non so neanche che differenza ci sia
> 
> e soprattutto odio fare domande come questa che segue ma... come faccio a toglierla solo dal pidgin?

 

Leggi i capitoli "lavorare con Gentoo" e "lavorare con Portage"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Vedrai che trovarai tutte le risposte che cerchi.

----------

## bandreabis

OT:

Ma perchè nessuno legge più la doc di gentoo? O cerca sul forum... è un po' di giorni che leggo di utenti che non hanno ancora imparato le basi di Gentoo e linux in generale...

e lo dice uno che non è che sia un gran esperto.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Che sia colpa dell'installazione grafica se qualcuno chiede ancora come modificare resolv.conf?

----------

## djinnZ

[SARCASMO GRATUITO E DI PESSIMO GUSTO - nonchè OT]

leggi la mia signature  :Mr. Green: 

[/SARCASMO GRATUITO E DI PESSIMO GUSTO - nonchè OT]

----------

## mambro

Approposito di pidgin.. qualcuno di voi ha capito quando verranno supportate tutte le varie features del protocollo msn (ad esempio firme, file transfer serio, voce, video...)? Perchè tempo fa nella roadmap c'era un "merge msnp14 branch" che poi è svanito nel nulla (nel senso che non si sono viste migliorie)

----------

## lordalbert

già... per quanto riguarda msn, pidgin non è certo il migliore  :Smile: 

Cmq ho smesso di usare msn, quindi per me non c'è più problema... dai, convincete i vostri amici a passare a Jabber, è tutto di guadagnato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Approposito di pidgin.. qualcuno di voi ha capito quando verranno supportate tutte le varie features del protocollo msn (ad esempio firme, file transfer serio, voce, video...)? Perchè tempo fa nella roadmap c'era un "merge msnp14 branch" che poi è svanito nel nulla (nel senso che non si sono viste migliorie)

 

Credo "mai" o un qualcosa di molto prossimo ad infinito. mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che visto l'implementazione attuale (multiprotocollo) )di pidgin certe feature "avanzate" di msn te le puoi scordare, almeno in un futuro prossimo.

P.s. se non sbaglio queste informazioni erano sul forum del progetto, ho paura pero' che fossero su quelle di gaim.

----------

## mambro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Approposito di pidgin.. qualcuno di voi ha capito quando verranno supportate tutte le varie features del protocollo msn (ad esempio firme, file transfer serio, voce, video...)? Perchè tempo fa nella roadmap c'era un "merge msnp14 branch" che poi è svanito nel nulla (nel senso che non si sono viste migliorie) 
> 
> Credo "mai" o un qualcosa di molto prossimo ad infinito. mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che visto l'implementazione attuale (multiprotocollo) )di pidgin certe feature "avanzate" di msn te le puoi scordare, almeno in un futuro prossimo.
> 
> P.s. se non sbaglio queste informazioni erano sul forum del progetto, ho paura pero' che fossero su quelle di gaim.

 

E allora che senso ha avere un MSNP14 branch? Sicuro che non fosse gaim quello?

Cmq anche jabber non è implementato benissimo.. l'ultima volta che ho provato il file transfer non andava   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Cmq anche jabber non è implementato benissimo.. l'ultima volta che ho provato il file transfer non andava  

 

dalla 2.2 è stato migliorato il supporto jabber

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E allora che senso ha avere un MSNP14 branch? Sicuro che non fosse gaim quello?
> 
> Cmq anche jabber non è implementato benissimo.. l'ultima volta che ho provato il file transfer non andava  

 

Te l'ho detto non sono notizie sicure, sono una specie di ripescaggio di vecchie info che il mio cervello ha fatto, con tutte le probabili incongruenze del caso.

Cmq gaim e pidgin sono lo stesso programma, hanno lo stesso codice c'e' stato solo un cambio nome; per il resto sono identici.

forse ti conviene andare a chidere direttamente sul loro forum o guardare la roadmap per le future versione vasomai ce ne fosse una.

ciao

----------

## mambro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   
> 
> E allora che senso ha avere un MSNP14 branch? Sicuro che non fosse gaim quello?
> 
> Cmq anche jabber non è implementato benissimo.. l'ultima volta che ho provato il file transfer non andava   
> ...

 

Si lo so che sono lo stesso programma. Comunque non mi pare di aver visto nessun forum sul sito di pidgin.

----------

